# Titanium Backup Issues?



## RVDigital (Sep 4, 2011)

Just a quick question regarding Titanium Backup.

I've started my addiction to flashing ROMs on an almost daily basis. Since my HTC HeroC, I've used TB to backup and restore my apps+data without issue. Since the Galaxy Nexus, I've only been able to restore about 20 apps at a time. It seems that any number of apps larger than this causes the restore process to halt.

I'm wondering if anyone else is running into a similar problem. At the same time, if you're using another App that is just as useful, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

When I first got the phone I had issues with TiBu but since then they updated it and it works perfectly now. Are you running the pro edition?


----------



## RVDigital (Sep 4, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> When I first got the phone I had issues with TiBu but since then they updated it and it works perfectly now. Are you running the pro edition?


Well, I'm either an idiot or an update just posted to the Market. I'll check it out and report back. Thanks!


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

i cant even update one app. what am i doing wrong? i updated the latest su in superuser i would recommend NOT doing that lol


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Look at the TiBackup Wiki/FAQ re: the Galaxy Nexus /ICS. There is a command to run via ADB that fixed the issues I had with TiBackup being unable to restore apps. There is another thread on this already.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I had issues initially as well but not now. The last time I had an issue, an app was taking forever to restore. I left it alone and after 20 minutes it finally succeeded and all has worked perfectly since!

I have had a couple apps where their GB and HC data wouldn't work with ICS so I had to reconfigure them manually but that's not TiBu's fault - it's the app having two different modes of data.


----------



## RVDigital (Sep 4, 2011)

Received this email from support today.

_Hey Ryan,_
_can you try altering the apps processing mode and see if that fixes the problem? Also, try upgrading the superuser apk to the latest version. Just in case







_

I'll give this a try and report back.



Protonus said:


> There is another thread on this already.


Oh?

Looking via a Search in this Forum for "Titanium Backup" I find the following two minor relevant threads.

* Titanium Backup Issue*

Discusses backups staying at Zero and not starting, not the issue I'm having.

* Restoring apps+data and system data via Titanium Backup*

This one asks if its safe to utilize TB in a specific way, again not the issue I'm having.

Thanks.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

RVDigital said:


> My point, if you're going to play Forum Police and tell me "There is another thread on this already.", at least link me to the thread you've already seen. Not trying to be a jerk here, I'm just not a fan of people pointing out problems without providing solutions.


Sound advice and a great reminder to the members of our community who are more experienced than others! Just because you've found it doesn't mean somebody else can easily find it. Links are great!


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah thanks for the links.


----------



## RVDigital (Sep 4, 2011)

UPDATE:

I just sent the following email to TB Support, I'll post again if I receive a response. In short, changing the setting as they suggested allowed the batch restore to go a little further than it previously had, but it still locked up. The next time I full wipe/flash for an updated ROM, I'll ensure I have an updated SuperUser ready to go.

_To: Support | Titanium Track <[email protected]>_

_Thank you for the follow up! I made the setting change to the apps processing mode as you suggested (changed to AUTO, Indirect) and the batch restore process seemed to go a little further. I haven't been able to update superuser just yet as I have not signed into my Google account (I generally restore apps before signing into to get in front of the Market restoring them for me thus creating chaos). I flash new ROMs on a regular basis so I will try to have a the most up to date superuser installed (if it isn't already) on the next go around. The only other thing I can think of is that their might be a corrupted backup somewhere in my list of apps I'm restoring. This however could be false due to the fact that the apps will restore in smaller batches or individually. Just wanted to provide you an update, if you can think of anything else I should try, please let me know. I'll stay tuned._


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

Hmm... I use Titanium Backup Pro, and I can't say I've had any issues batch restoring yet. To be fair, I've only attempted one restore thus far, but I'm gonna keep an eye on this.

Out of curiosity, how many apps are we talkin about here?


----------



## RVDigital (Sep 4, 2011)

Joel S said:


> Hmm... I use Titanium Backup Pro, and I can't say I've had any issues batch restoring yet. To be fair, I've only attempted one restore thus far, but I'm gonna keep an eye on this.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how many apps are we talkin about here?


Nearly 200...

Yes, I have a problem. I'm working to minimize the amount of apps. The first step is to acknowledge the fact that the problem exists. 11 steps to go.


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

RVDigital said:


> Nearly 200...
> 
> Yes, I have a problem. I'm working to minimize the amount of apps. The first step is to acknowledge the fact that the problem exists. 11 steps to go.


lol, dang! That include system? I'm at ~115 or something like that, App + System. I was up over 200, combined, on my Fascinate, but a lot of those apps were parts of ROMs/mods to the phone (voodoo control panel, voltage control, BLN, etc.)


----------



## RVDigital (Sep 4, 2011)

Joel S said:


> lol, dang! That include system? I'm at ~115 or something like that, App + System. I was up over 200, combined, on my Fascinate, but a lot of those apps were parts of ROMs/mods to the phone (voodoo control panel, voltage control, BLN, etc.)


I believe system is included. I'm slowly deleting things that I don't use. The Google 10 day 10 cent sale did not help my addiction.


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you have USB debugging on or off?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I have no interest in getting involved, or looking further into the links to verify both sides but..

It's been a while since I've seen a decent, articulate, and intelligent flame war. Kudos to both of you.

PS. Good luck op, idk how you can handle the amount of apps you speak of, lol. I backup maybe.. 5 tops?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread cleaned.

Guys RootzWiki is not for arguments. Please review the forum rules & use a little common sense. 
If you see something that may need attention from the staff click the report button & we will handle it. This will serve you much better than engaging in an argument yourself & possibly having your own posting privileges revoked in the process.


----------



## kk4df (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm not having any issues with TB on the GN. Restored 58 apps and data last night after flashing a new ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

lol i guess i missed out. anyways I have like idk 30 apps that need restoring, as i manually installed the apps i needed right away.. i just try to restore one app and it is stuck. i think tonight when i go to bed im gonna run a restore with one app wake up and hopefully it works.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I had an issue at first...i even went through back flashing the stock images and started over.

what fixed it fro me was, putting the tibu license on the root of the phone before downloading/installing the app. sounds simple and it was, i complicated it!!

as a sn; it would act like it was going to install the apps but wouldn't proceed. how i fig out the fix was took the license off and started installing one at the time...that didn't fly to well...so i deleted the app put the license on my phone, rebooted, dl'd the app, installed the app, ran tibu with NO issues!!


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> PS. Good luck op, idk how you can handle the amount of apps you speak of, lol. I backup maybe.. 5 tops?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i have 178 backed up...but have only been running 50 here lately...


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

how do you put the license on the phone? i thought you had to download the pro version? i have pro version so i am wondering where i can find the license on my phone


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

it was on the sd card from my DX...i just copied and pasted it to the root of the Gnex. I bought the app a few years ago when the dev emailed you a license, he didn't have the purchase option on the market yet.


----------

